# 2.6.9-rc2-nitro2 "You talk the talk, but do you walk th

## seppe

Here is the new nitro-sources!

applied patches (applies on 2.6.9-rc2)

```

2.6.9-rc2-nitro2 "You talk the talk, but do you walk the walk?"

***************************************************************

2.6.9-rc2-mm2 | mm-sources, not yet in portage so I had to add it here

# Start of CK's base

from_2.6.9-rc2-mm2_to_staircase8.6 | The latest version of the famous Staircase scheduler

s8.6_test1.diff | Staircase fixes/updates

s8.6test1_test2.diff | Staircase fixes/updates

s8.6test2_test3.diff | Staircase fixes/updates

mapped_watermark4.diff | Lighter caching, very unlikely to swap

hard_mw1.diff | More mapped waterwark stuff

1g_lowmem1_i386.diff | Allow 1Gb of RAM without enabling High Memory 

cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch | cdrecord fix

defaultcfq.diff | Enables the CFQ I/O scheduler by default

schedrange.diff | Infrastructure for more policies

schedbatch2.4.diff | Batch scheduling

schediso2.6.diff | Isochronous scheduling

# End of CK's base

ipw2100-0.54 | Intel Pro Wireless 2100 drivers

via-v4l-1.4a-drm.patch | VIA Video4Linux 

cpu-vendor-select.diff | select more than 1 CPU vendor

lirc-2.6.5-mm1-20040406 | Linux InfraRed Control support

menuconfig-NAME-v2.1-dev5.patch | Show kernel name in menuconfig

squashfs2.0-patch | SquashFS v2.0, a squashed read-only filesystem for Linux

gcloop-2.6-20040527.patch | Gentoo Compressed loopback support for 2.6 

lufs-0.9.7-2.6.0-test9.patch | Linux Userland FileSystem

omnibook-2.6.8-rc2-bk2.diff | omnibook support

config-nr-tty-devices.diff | config /dev/tty* count for a cleaner /dev

cdfs-2.6.3a.diff | exports all tracks and boot images on a CD as normal files

acx100-2.6.8-rc2-bk2.diff | ACX WLAN drivers

acerhk.patch | Acer HotKeys support

iteraid_1.44.diff | Giga Raid 

configurable-hid-mouse-polling-2.6.9-rc1.patch | usb 500hz mouse hack

orinoco-0.13e-SN-5 | Orinocco drivers with support for scanning and monitor mode

```

Download

Ebuild[/b]

[url=http://sepi.be/nitro/2.6.8-rc4-nitro2/patch-2.6.8-rc4-nitro2.bz2]bz2

WARNING, READ THIS!!

- ati-drivers FAIL at this kernel, and will probably fail as wel on 2.6.9-rc2-mm2! You won't get direct rendering! If someone can make an overlay for ati-drivers, be my guest  :Smile: 

- This version looks VERY unstable to me. To be honest: I couldn't even post this post; when I pressed OK in Firefox, Firefox crashed. I also saw some errors about eth0 in dmesg. 

I still use 2.6.9-rc2-nitro1 myself (also because ati-drivers won't work with this one). But hey, maybe it works for you  :Smile:  Remember to have a second kernel image ready in your bootmanager! The next nitro will probably be based on development-sources again and not on mm which is far too unstable if you ask me.

What's in, what's out?

Reiser4 is still in, it's in the mm patch so don't worry it works perfectly!

gensplash and vesafb-tng are out, 2.6.9-rc2 and 2.6.9-rc2-mm2 changed a lot in the framebuffer code

kernel-events is out, the rejects were not worth it

supermount is out, and will never be back. Use hal + dbus + hotplug (and gnome-volume-manager if you use Gnome), it can do the same thing but in userspace which is much better and less evil  :Smile: 

Have fun with it  :Smile: 

----------

## DaMouse

http://svn.esuna.co.uk/esuna/damouse-portage/

SHOULD have working video drivers for ati and nvidia

-DaMouse

----------

## asph

why is it being released if its so unstable? i dont think im going to try it after reading your post lol  :Wink: 

i still use 2.6.9-rc1-nitro4, works fine here

----------

## charlieg

 *nastassja wrote:*   

> i dont think im going to try it after reading your post lol 

 

ROFL.  Me neither!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kepreon

I have nothing else better to do, so it's compiling now. I'll see how it runs.

EDIT: Compiled cleanly, booted into it okay. I tried compiling all the 1.0.6111 versions of nvidia in portage, but none worked. They would all taint the kernel. So then I attempted to emerge DaMouse's, and it compiled cleanly up until the end when it got stuck at recording it in the world file. I switched to another terminal to try to modprobe it, but modprobe hangs. I tried lsmod, and it shows the top line headings of Module, Size, and Used by, and then freezes as well. So currently, I can't even CTRL-C these commands. I can get into another terminal, but it seems anything using the modules is screwed up. I'll reboot and try some more, and post here if it actually starts to work.

EDIT2: Even though the reboot command wouldn't reboot the computer, I reset it and it started up fine, loading the new nvidia module. And if you're reading this then it means the Submit button worked too in Firefox.

EDIT3: Okay, it's finally beat it out of me. 15 minutes up, and the computer totally freezes. Just freezes. I was emerging some things, but still, that's no cause for it to just stop responding. I'm going back to 2.6.8.1-nitro6 where I was before...*hides*

----------

## Gentree

conclusion : it talks the talk but ......falls like a one-legged man at an arse-kicking contest.

I'll stick with 2.6.9-n4 for a while.  :Cool: 

----------

## codergeek42

May I make a recommendation? Perhaps if you did not use the --mm patchset, it would not be so unstable. I love CK's patches, but -mm are known to be pretty unstable.

----------

## Rainmaker

sorry, but shouldn't the link be http://sepi.be/nitro/2.6.9-rc2-nitro2/nitro-sources-2.6.9_rc2-r2.ebuild ?

----------

## jubo

Is the mm patch version of reiser4 known to be unstable?  I am a bit weary of using it considering I do some serious work on my box...  :Wink: 

----------

## HydroSan

Personally, I'm not going near -mm. Stick to either -mm or -ck please. 

Also, isn't releasing a patchset you yourself wouldn't use/touch kind of wreckless?

----------

## discomfitor

Normally I would download it and be both bold AND daring, but I don't really like rc2.  In fact, you could say that I hate it.  So when we get to rc3 or  2.6.10, I will once again resume my role as the bold and daring tester of extremely unstable kernels.

----------

## butters

Hasn't it been a little while since 2.6.8.1 (over a month)?  I bet 2.6.9 comes out next week.  Hopefully it won't be as horrid as 2.4.9 was (am I dating myself?).

I'm still sitting on 2.6.9-rc1-nitro4, since 2.6.9-rc2-nitro1 breaks both framebuffer and non-framebuffer consoles (for me, your mileage may vary).  However, in both of these nitro kernels I get the following error which kills my X session:

```
mtrr: base(0xf0020000) is not aligned on a size(0x180000) boundary

[drm:i830_dma_initialize] *ERROR* can not find dma buffer map!

[drm:i830_irq_emit] *ERROR* i830_irq_emit called without lock held

mtrr: 0xf0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xf0000000,0x80000

Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address f000e2d3

 printing eip:

c02b4731

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT

Modules linked in: ipw2100 firmware_class ieee80211 ieee80211_crypt yenta_socket ds pcmcia_core

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c02b4731>]    Not tainted VLI

EFLAGS: 00213296   (2.6.9-rc1-nitro4)

EIP is at i830_kernel_lost_context+0x11/0x70

eax: f000e2c3   ebx: 00000000   ecx: 00000010   edx: cf7e7970

esi: c0542560   edi: ce73a000   ebp: c05426e0   esp: ce73bed0

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process X (pid: 6966, threadinfo=ce73a000 task=cf7e7970)

Stack: 00000000 c02b6857 c0542560 00203282 00000000 00000000 c0542560 c02b0983

       c0542560 c0542bcc c0542bd4 cfb5d8c0 cfb5d8e0 cd929dec 00000000 00000001

       0000000a 00000000 cf7e7970 c0117be0 00000000 00000000 ce1e1380 cfb5da10

Call Trace:

 [<c02b6857>] i830_dma_quiescent+0x17/0xb0

 [<c02b0983>] i830_lock+0x203/0x2b0

 [<c0117be0>] default_wake_function+0x0/0x20

 [<c0117be0>] default_wake_function+0x0/0x20

 [<c02b0704>] i830_ioctl+0xe4/0x160

 [<c0169420>] sys_ioctl+0x100/0x270

 [<c01051b9>] sysenter_past_esp+0x52/0x71

Code: b9 8b 53 0c 01 d0 89 43 1c e9 60 ff ff ff 8d b6 00 00 00 00 8d bf 00 00 00 00 53 8b 44 24 08 8b 98 68 06 00 00 8b 43 08 8d 4b 10 <8b> 40 10 8b 90 34 20 00 00 81 e2 fc ff 1f 00 89 51 14 8b 43 08

 <4>mtrr: 0xf0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xf0000000,0x80000
```

Can't tell if this is really kernel DRM, MTRR, or Xorg fscking up.

Oh well, its september, and many of us students no longer have as much time to compile kernels as we did during the summer.  Maybe gnome-2.8 will come out of p.mask before 2.6.9 is released?

----------

## Robin79

damm morrons ill getting it now  :Smile:  will try it in a sec be back with edit  :Smile:  me loves nitro but i hate -mm sources but still it is nitro a little nit so i will try it  :Smile: 

Edit. compied cleanly nvidia-kernel and glx emerged cleanly mdoprobe nvidia DIDNT work.. After rebooting when nivida modules shoudl be loaded it reboots! back to rc2-nitro1  :Smile:  ill be loving a new NOT mm Nitro soon  :Smile: 

----------

## scoobydu

Oh yes please, let me use that unstable kernel   :Wink:   :Razz: 

Second thoughts, thanks but no ... -mm has always been dodgey for me on amd64.....

Isn't nitro defined by ck on vanilla with some more useful patches?

Why all the swapping about?

----------

## numlock

Cool !! Unlike the previous one, this kernel works on my sony laptop  :Smile: 

- madwifi is fine again  :Smile: 

- but now the Synaptics patch has some rejects, how can I apply it ?

Thanks

----------

## enzobelmont

i've never tried nitro-sources but want to try it... can anybody tell me if can i use win4lin in this kernel??? 

i need it badly.. if it doesn't support it i will try another alternative... 

thanks in advance. 

sorry my english...  :Wink: 

----------

## MrApples

i dont believe that win4lin is in nitro anymore, at least for the time being

----------

## Pink

 *enzobelmont wrote:*   

> i've never tried nitro-sources but want to try it... can anybody tell me if can i use win4lin in this kernel??? 
> 
> i need it badly.. if it doesn't support it i will try another alternative... 
> 
> thanks in advance. 
> ...

 

Patching win4lin on mm based kernels is very difficult in itself. But these days, with mm patches becoming mroe and more unstable it is becoming next to impossible.

I have done a couple but they have all had problems. Try a 'normal' nitro (i.e. not mm based) and patch it, most of the rejects are fairly simple and only needs a bit of tweaking.

HTH

----------

## BNoise

No probles here.

athlon mobile 2600@2200

asus a7n8x-e deluxe

seagate sata 120

nvidia fx5200

512mb

----------

## Robin79

Please Seppe give me a new Nitro soon!!!! or can i patch cons new patches agaibns 2.6.8.1-nitro ?

----------

## sibov

Hi guys, i love ck-sources. Please stop swapping from ck 2 mm 2 ck and back ....

MM-Sources SUCKZZZZ.

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## codergeek42

/agree

-mm are unstable and aren't as responsive/fast as -ck, imho...

----------

## nmcsween

no way he can ck has released patches specificly for mm no others

----------

## jewps

 *PickledOnion wrote:*   

>  *enzobelmont wrote:*   i've never tried nitro-sources but want to try it... can anybody tell me if can i use win4lin in this kernel??? 
> 
> i need it badly.. if it doesn't support it i will try another alternative... 
> 
> thanks in advance. 
> ...

 

I haven't been able to patch Win4lin ever since 2.6.9. I was close but no dice. I miss win4lin  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> conclusion : it talks the talk but ......falls like a one-legged man at an arse-kicking contest.

 

Gentree, I love that name. hahhah. Perhaps it should be the name of the next nitro?

Hows it going seppe? Haven't seen you in a long time.

----------

## Pink

 *jewps wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I haven't been able to patch Win4lin ever since 2.6.9. I was close but no dice. I miss win4lin 
> 
> 

 

Yeah, it is getting difficult, some of the flexible mmap patches from the old mm patches are now in the main kernel, they need reversing and the changes to the init_tss code needs adjusting in the patch and a couple of other things. I have it running fine on a plain 2.6.9-rc2.

I must admit, my statement above "most of the rejects are fairly simple and only needs a bit of tweaking" is a bit misleading (absolute rubbish actually)

I am working on getting my site up again now I have some more time, so I hope to be back with the Win4Lin patches in a few weeks. 

Having said that, I can't get it to work in nitro. I think I know which patch it is but, again, lack of time stops me from messing with it a lot.

----------

## jewps

Perhaps we should just wait till Netraverse releases offical 2.6.9 patches? 2.6.9 is already at rc2 so it should be fairly soon. But then who really knows. Fortuntely for me, I don't need Win4Lin at the moment but I sure miss it.

When I was patching I couldn't figure out the init_tss problem, everything else compiles fine tho with a bit of finess of course.

----------

## Pink

 *jewps wrote:*   

> Perhaps we should just wait till Netraverse releases offical 2.6.9 patches? 2.6.9 is already at rc2 so it should be fairly soon. But then who really knows. Fortuntely for me, I don't need Win4Lin at the moment but I sure miss it.
> 
> When I was patching I couldn't figure out the init_tss problem, everything else compiles fine tho with a bit of finess of course.

 

I agree, but I have a suspiscion it will take Netraverse some time to release a patch due to the mmap problems (it'll compile fine but simply will not work unless you reverse those patches, exactly the same as the 2.6.8-mm kernels - they have to be reversed).

I would think Netraverse will actaully have a work around, rather than the hack I use, but it'll have to be a fairly big one I think. We'll see. I'm also a bit like you, I don't use Win4Lin at the moment but it gives me something to do when I have some free time   :Very Happy: 

----------

## seppe

Hey,

The new nitro is on it's way. It's actually already finished, but I can't upload it right now, I'm at my girlfriend's place and I have no clue how I can set up my laptop with ADSL. I'm typing this on a Windoze machine now  :Smile: 

There is only 1 more patch that I'd like to be in: cflags-selection.patch  :Smile: 

Nitro3 will be based on nitro1, with updates for staircases and some other goodies. Also, vesafb-tng seems to work without problems now, but fbsplash is still broken (although, it could be that my setup is b0rked). I even can compile nitro3 with preemption enabled, which seemed to be impossible for a lot of people with nitro1 (I didn't tried preemption in nitro1).

So nitro3 will not be based on mm but on ck with a lot of other latency patches like Ingo Molnar's. If you take a look at the patch list of nitro1, then you'll know that the patch list of nitro3 will be even bigger  :Smile: 

I tried to add Win4Lin, and the rejects were rather simple to fix. But it didn't compile and I couldn't fix it (I believe it said that init_tss was undeclared, and I have no clue where I should declare it, grepping for init_rss in older nitro releases which have Win4Lin in doesn't show any declarations of init_tss  :Sad: ).

I also tried to add softwaresuspend2, but it had hard rejects which I couldn't fix. 

I guess it's time for a final 2.6.9 kernel so that new patches for Win4Lin and swsusp2 will be released  :Smile:  I promise that I will try to add swsusp2 when I can, I really want to use this stuff on my laptop when I'm at school  :Smile: 

So watch the forums, nitro3 will be up soon!

----------

